# 4 cylinder car running on 3 cylinders



## Voda (25 Jan 2010)

Our Hyundai Accent (2001) seems to be on its last legs. We were told the other day that it's only running on three cylinders, even though it's a four cylinder engine. Does anyone know if this is a big job to fix or would we be better cutting our losses and buying another car? 
And how long can we expect it to keep running in its current state??!
Thanks


----------



## mathepac (25 Jan 2010)

Assuming it's a petrol car, check for a failed coil-pack on the cylinder that's not firing. There are recent threads relating to this, search for "coil pack".


----------



## Voda (26 Jan 2010)

Thanks mathepac, but knowing next to nothing about cars means your reply may as well be in Swahili and I couldn't track down the threads you suggested. Again, I'm wondering is it usually a big job?


----------



## mathepac (26 Jan 2010)

No - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=129978

This was the second thread listed when I searched AAM for "coil pack" - maybe it's not just automotive technology that has you baffled 

It may not be a coil pack of course, but it's a reasonable place to start.


----------



## Guest125 (26 Jan 2010)

Don't use the car for too long with this problem as you could have problems with the catalytic  convertor later on. Is it long since it was serviced? Bring it to a garage it could be a simple and cheap fix.


----------



## onq (26 Jan 2010)

Would these four cylinder cars running on three cylinders be anything to do with the Government cut-backs?

ONQ.


----------



## JOEC26 (26 Jan 2010)

It could be a very minor problem such as one of the leads to the spark plugs OR one of the plugs themselves. On the other hand it could be a major mechanical issue, but to be fair to Hyundai, these were a reliable car. Go to a mechanic & explain that you want it diagnosed & fixed only if its something minor. It might not cost the earth! Its not good to keep it running on 3 cylinders & if it goes to 2, you're really stranded!


----------



## onq (26 Jan 2010)

Well, no.

If it goes to 2, it runs on 2, you're not stranded, just going a lot slower.

ONQ.


----------



## colm5 (26 Jan 2010)

there are 4 cylinders for good reasons. Running on three can damage the engine plus the excessive vibration may also cause problems with pipe connections etc... Needs to be fixed. Happened to me before, and it was just the spark plug led. If the spark plug is not firing then the piston will not fire.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2010)

Voda said:


> Our Hyundai Accent (2001) seems to be on its last legs. We were told the other day that it's only running on three cylinders, even though it's a four cylinder engine. Does anyone know if this is a big job to fix or would we be better cutting our losses and buying another car?
> And how long can we expect it to keep running in its current state??!
> Thanks


 
Who told you its running on 3 cylinders. Could be any number of things causing this. Why not bring it to a mechanic and get an estimate? Might be just a lead or something more serious. Who knows. 

We had an old fiesta one time which kept oiling up the spark plugs and going to 3 cyclinders. It kept running for 2 yrs like that, and was still running last we saw it. Used to keep some spare plugs in the car and swap the plug when it started running on 3. It would be ok for 3 or 4 weeks then do it again. Car was worth nothing, plugs were only a few euro. Not something everyone would do. If you crossthread a spark plug your in trouble. But if you have no money for another car.


----------

